# Internet connection "dies" at the same exact time every night.



## Damnated

See, I've had this issue for a while, but -- mostly because the internet connection isn't managed by me -- haven't done anything about it so far. 

I use a wireless connection which is shared in between 3 or 4 computers, and as far as I know, this only happens to mine.

Every single night my internet drops dead at exactly 1:40am, only to return the next morning. During this time, the connection goes 'limited' and if I try to repair it by disconnecting/connecting to it again, it tells me that my password is wrong (when it worked just minutes before.)

I'm getting quite tired of it an have no idea of what's wrong. I've asked the administrator about it and he swears that he has no idea what's happening and that it's not something he's done.

This has also happened at other times, for example, I had this happen with the internet dying at 2:00am or even at 7:00am (only to return at 2am) before it changed to 1:40am.

Any idea of what might be going on?


----------



## bmtt

I had this same issue when mine went at 11pm, and didnt come back til 1am. I had no idea what it was and never found a reason, until I changed ISPs, and it stopped. I know it sounds daft but it may be worth contacting the ISP. However, if you say it goes to Limited Connection, that wouldn't suggest ISP issue, sounds like a router issue. Have you tried another router?


----------



## Damnated

bmtt said:


> I had this same issue when mine went at 11pm, and didnt come back til 1am. I had no idea what it was and never found a reason, until I changed ISPs, and it stopped. I know it sounds daft but it may be worth contacting the ISP. However, if you say it goes to Limited Connection, that wouldn't suggest ISP issue, sounds like a router issue. Have you tried another router?



Well, the thing is that I don't think it has to do with the ISP at all, because I use it at another house and never had any kind of issues with it, especially not anything similar to this.

I also don't think it's the router, mostly because the other persons connected to the same network don't have the issue I do. But I suppose I could check that.


----------



## johnb35

My guess would be a router setting disabling your IP address at a certain time since it goes out at the same time every time.  If it was random, I would say its your wireless card.  Or it could be software installed on your machine that is blocking internet traffic between those hours.


----------



## Damnated

johnb35 said:


> My guess would be a router setting disabling your IP address at a certain time since it goes out at the same time every time.  If it was random, I would say its your wireless card.  Or it could be software installed on your machine that is blocking internet traffic between those hours.



Thanks 

Does that explain why it says that my password doesn't work during that time, though?

I use a fair number of anti-virus/spyware software, but what would you recommend? I really want to get rid of this issue. -_-


----------



## bkribbs

Damnated said:


> Thanks
> 
> Does that explain why it says that my password doesn't work during that time, though?
> 
> I use a fair number of anti-virus/spyware software, but what would you recommend? I really want to get rid of this issue. -_-


Sounds right. The only legal way, and the only way you will be told here, is to talk to the administrator of your network.


----------



## Damnated

bkribbs said:


> Sounds right. The only legal way, and the only way you will be told here, is to talk to the administrator of your network.



No offense, but that just isn't possible. 

See, the very same thing (password is wrong, etc) happened today again, at 3pm in the afternoon! Now, there is no one using the network (as far as I know anyway, but the point of me registering here was that I don't understand much about it to start with) and I can't connect to the internet. AT ALL.

I'm really at my wits end. 

Can someone help?

EDIT: I've tried to reset the modem, cut off the power, etc... many times. And to no avail.

Well, actually, one of those times during which my internet was 'limited', I managed to get connected again, for half a minute or so before it went limited again.


----------



## paulcheung

Are you the owner of this network? if not, then you need to talk to the owner of the network to see if the router is programmed to lock you out on some particular times. it can be program to block you out on sudden time in each day, so speak to the administrator.
best wishes


----------



## saba.jamalian

Try changing your IP address to something else in the same subnet. 
This way you might swindle your router.


----------



## OvenMaster

When I had dialup, I would get disconnected each and every morning at exactly 5am, and I would not be able to get reconnected until 5:10. I called the ISP help desk about it, and they told me that it was because they did not want anyone logged on for more than 24 hours at a time on the same IP address.


----------



## DETNSWDER

we are in a dead zone, thus our wireless drops out


----------

